# Moebius Frankenstein...



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This Picture was posted yesterday over at the Clubhouse and at the UMA...















Yes...This is going to be a Cool Kit!!
Mcdee


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Nice kit, but the photographer should have matched the camera angle of the original image. I will be buying this kit.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Really looking forward to this kit!!

Wayne


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

very nice, like the scene a lot!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*willickers! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Although I think I would have preferred a touch more green in in skin tones, this is an excellent paint job, done by a true master. The subtlety, blending, and effective use of dry brush is simply first rate. It almost leads me to recommend a new sticky thread based on painting techniques, much like the one for basic building that Dave recently extracted from the new J2 thread. But then we should probably see how that goes first...


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool!!:thumbsup: Looking forward to building a NEW Frankenstein!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice. 
I agree with Ron's suggestion for a sticky on painting techniques. WIPs and suggestions are one of my favorite parts of this board.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That's it? Really? The face is not like the photo. Not even scary looking. The Moebius Mummy is a spooky looking kit. The Moebius Invisible Man is even spookier. This looks like Frankenstein is coming out of the men's room. They should have just copied the Billiken Frankenstein.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I don't think it looks like Karloff


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

XactoHazzard said:


> I don't think it looks like Karloff


Until I hear from Moebius themselves with a confirmation of this being their kit, I don't buy it. Just last month they pulled pics of the kit due to licensing approval. I cannot believe that they got the approval and a build-up that fast.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

I believe this was the face on the kit photo that was pulled last month, presumably because the face wasn't a final version


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Here is the SECOND photo that was posted (by me) on the Clubhouse with Frank's permission. I opted NOT to post ANY of the photos he sent (there ARE more) on this site, as I assumed his webguy would post a link to the Moebius site as soon as it was updated. Frank gave me the thumbs up on Friday, after he had sent the pics to his guy. I also expressed that sentiment when I posted the pics on the Clubhouse, but I was ignored, and the pictures have appeared elsewhere. Once the genie is out of the bottle, and all that. Frank and I have (what I feel to be) an outstanding professional relationship, one that I value very much. I offered to post the pictures on the Clubhouse because there was a discussion about the picture posted online earlier (with much OPINION offered, much, if not MOST of it provided by folks who had NOT even seen the picture). I felt posting the latest pics of a different build-up with better photography would provide a more reasonable representation of what the kit will be like. The actual reaction is a mixed bag, although I DID notice a trend here AND at the CH. People who ACTUALLY BUILD AND PAINT KITS (then post pictures of said kits to SHARE with other modelers) SEEM to LIKE the kit and plan to buy one (or GASP, TWO! This seems to be the case on the now (in)famous Jupiter 2 thread as well. So if I were Frank and Dave (who both ENJOY BUILDING KITS) I would keep on keeping on, and if you make them they (we) will buy them! And Frank, I apologize profusely for the apparent confusion/controversy this has created. I REALLY did NOT see this coming (although I certainly SHOULD have...)
Tom


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Bwain no more said:


> I assumed his webguy would post a link to the Moebius site as soon as it was updated.


His webguy (me) hasn't had time to post anything yet. I'll get to it ASAP. 

Those are pictures of the new Moebius kit. I am of the opinion that people should just be happy there is a new Frankenstein kit that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Either that or travel on over to eBait and find yourself a *legitimate* vinyl kit. 

*This opinion, in no way, reflects that of Moebius Models or any of Moebius' dealer network. It's just me getting pissed off at the complaining. Get over it...*


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Kit Junkie; in retrospect, I probably should have waited until you posted the pics on the site before posting them in the CH. I spoke to Frank on Thusday afternoon, had the pics in an email Thursday night, exchanged emails with Frank Friday afternoon, then posted them EARLY Saturday morning when I got in from work. I SHOULD have checked the site, but to be honest, I was a little tired from work (it was 97 plus degrees in the warehouse where I work Friday night) so I uploaded my two favorite shots to Photobucket, posted them, then went to bed. BTW, no slight intended by referring to you as "the web guy", but I don't know your name, and for the life of me I could not recall your online username... My apologies to you sir as well for this situation, it will NOT happen again!
Tom


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

While I'm very much an amateur at figure kits, this one really does look like the photograph to me. The different angle of the model photo is a bit misleading, but look very carefully when comparing it to the movie frame next to it and I think you'll see that it is indeed very faithful to the movie character. It's 'waaaaay better than the old Aurora/PL Frankenstein!

Good job, Moebius!!!

Larry


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Any one of us can find fault with ANY kit! If it's injection molded it's flawed. From what I can see, the only fault I can really see is one that can be easily corrected and that's the length of the lower legs. If a small section is removed then the legs are reglued I think that'll fix him right up dimensionally. As has been pointed out, it could also be the angle of the pic. The face looks fine to me. I like it a lot. 
I personally think it's a cool version of the monster. It looks like Karloff to me.
KJ, you're right. We should be happy to have a good likeness of the monster in styrene. I know I am.....

Chris.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

On the close up of the head, what throws it off is that his hairline is too low. Gives him a youthful appearance or that Frankenstein is wearing a Beatles wig. Move the photo up/down to crop out the hairline and it looks more like Karloff.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I agree that first glance doesn't 100% like karloff, but I'll be happy to wait for more pix nefore I rant. I'm-a gonna buy one anyway. I'm just finishing up the Mummy this week and having a ball building it and weathering the rocks, so a Franky with a castle wall to weather sounds like just as much fun


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I really like this kit. The posture is great and I think it's caught the moment from the film VERY well. The only thing I noticed as have others, is the leg length and the snug fit trousers, but it's not a deal killer, IMHO. If the trouser legs were a shade wider from the knees to the boots, I don't think the legs would look as long. After market pins for Frankie anyone? LOL

Seriously, it's an excellent representation of the character, and frankly better than anything that I've ever seen in styrene.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I love it! It may not be 100% perfect, but what is? I'll gladly take three! maybe 4.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

I think he looks great! The Mummy followed by Frankenstein:thumbsup:

And for around $35?? How could you go wrong!! Thanks Moebius.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I'll chime in as well and give this one the Parts Pit thumbs up.:thumbsup: Looking forward to it. 

So.. Invisible Man... Mummy.... now Frankenstein. Makes me wonder who is next.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Now I'm happy,I'm not bothered about if its a good likness or not(I think its not bad myself)its down to the paint job,I have seen great liknesses wasted by a bad paint job and not so good enhanced by a terrific paint job,its an injection moulded model meant for mainstream hobbyists and mainstream pockets and I am all for it and more of them please and the sooner the better....my eye sight is going quicker than the sunlight these days....lol,Cheers,Gordon


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

After waiting 40-some years for new, high-quality, mass-produced, reasonable-priced, monster models all I have to say is... THANK YOU!!! and Keep 'em coming!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I'm all over this.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Gotta hate the Clubhouse....I got banned for simply saying Kingpìn in the movie Daredevil should´ve been played by a white guy so it could´ve been comic accurate....

Righteous Mark banned me for that comment.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*I Can't Wait!!*

Dear Mobius Models,

Since the first time I saw Frankenstein, I wanted a model of the door scene. Now it is coming! It looks to be a big kit, like the Invisible Man and the Mummy. It also looks very much like Karloff. What I like most about it is that it will be out soon!

As I said when the earlier photo was breifly viewed, painting makes a big difference. His forehead looks a little short. Maybe he just needs a little hair cut!

I cannot wait!:woohoo:

Mark Dean


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Bwain no more said:


> Kit Junkie; in retrospect, I probably should have waited until you posted the pics on the site before posting them in the CH.


Don't worry about it. It's not a problem. Sometimes, I can't get to things right away.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

The only thing I'm looking forward to more than buying this kit is seeing what the talented folks on this board do with theirs. 
This old guy is stoked!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The door is thick enough to keep King Kong out, but the kit looks way cool and seems to be very well done overall.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes! Pics of the new Monster kit, and with a superb David Fisher paint job as well  It looks great, I will be getting at least one. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It looks great! I would buy one but I've already got a huge one that I need to work on in a similar scene.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I love anything Frankenstein. I don't have any that look alike! I just gave away my Revell re-pop to a friend, in anticipation of this kit coming out! I like the looks of it! Thick door? See the movie? IT WAS THICK! Remember, it had to contain a 7 foot monster from knocking it down! (and after Egor beating the crap out of him with a whip too! He was P.O.'d! LOL!) Yeh, I'd paint him a bit more of a green-grey, but it looks awesome! I'll probably buy at least two! Thanks Moebius!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have to say I am impressed and will pick one up shortly after they come out. I hope Frank has plans for similar quality Wolfman and Dracula models. All the other Universal monsters could stand Franks hand as well although I know the licensing is probably the biggest hang up. Moebius is one bang up company, I met Frank at Wonderfest and he is a great guy, and we are lucky they are putting the kits out that they are. Amazing what he has produced in such a short time frame. Keep up the good work Moebius, I have bought almost everything you have produced so far and am ready to pick up most of your new kits when they hit the shelves.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Tim Nolan said:


> ...Thick door? See the movie? IT WAS THICK! Remember, it had to contain a 7 foot monster from knocking it down! (and after Egor beating the crap out of him with a whip too! He was P.O.'d! LOL!)


Have a look at the screen cap right next to the built model in post 1 of this thread. Look at Karloff's hand. Compare door to hand in model image.

Also it was Fritz played by Dwight Frye not Ygor. Ygor was not until "Son of Frankenstein" and again in "The Ghost of Frankenstein". Ygor never beat the Monster he was too busy being nice so he could get him to do his evil deads!

Having said that...I can't wait!!

Mark Dean


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

You guys just don't get it. We have to deal with reality here. Back then, Universal was plowing all their bux into big musicals. They could only afford those thin, flimsy dungeon doors made outta balsa wood and papier maché. Now Moebius, with its infinite resources has finally given us the nice big beefy dungeon door the movie so very much deserved. A decades old insult has finally been corrected. Viva Moebius!


----------



## Old Ghosts (Nov 14, 2008)

When is the kit to be released...?


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

It looks great! A few fixes here and there, maybe, but looks great.

Anybody got a Peter Boyle head in the right scale?  If there is one, I'm buying not just one, but two of the kits!

Jeff


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've had 2 pre-ordered for ages now...and I just ordered 2 more :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'll look forward to seeing more photos! I'm sure this is only a mock up. To me he does not look in proportion.


----------



## Zeus (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice looking kit. I think the close-up pic looks just like Karloff. The only thing I would modify on my build would be to make the base a bit more narrow and with a slight off set. Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Photos are the first test shot...


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

OK, now I'm curious. Will the final kit vary in look from the photos Dave?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Slightly, There's been a little plastic surgery on the bottom half of his face.. 
Nothing major ....I'm sure that there is a second test shot being built now...don't know how soon there will be photos however..
I'm covered up with other projects for the next couple weeks so I won't get time to whack one together for a while...
No other changes..


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It looks good but the forehead looks to short to me and his feet look in a slightly stiff pose. Also, don't his boots look a bit squarer in the movie?

Here's what looks like an accurate representation......


http://www.doncapone.org/modelkits/images/Frankenstein-Billiken-model.jpg


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> Here's what looks like an accurate representation......
> 
> 
> http://www.doncapone.org/modelkits/images/Frankenstein-Billiken-model.jpg


That Billiken looks great. Try buying one in styrene for $35.00.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

LOL @ plastic surgery... I nearly choked on my cuppa. Do you know if he's got the trademark dimple in his right cheek where Karloff removed his bridgework during filming? You can't see the right side in the photos.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Zorro said:


> That Billiken looks great. Try buying one in styrene for $35.00.


Amen to that. The Biliken version is a beautiful kit, but out of my league, price-wise. Out of production too if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm thinking the reason the feet are parallel is that possibly the feet are molded onto the front and back leg assemblies, it might be done to make it easier to pull from the mold. Should be an easy fix to cut them off and reposition. If thats the case , it would have been better to make the feet seperate parts. There are a few minor flaws, but I still love this kit. Its the best likeness of Karloff in styrene I've ever seen. I'm very happy to see something new in the Universal monster kit line. Thanks again Frank! For all your efforts.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Feet are separate parts - changing the angle of the feet in the finished model will be simple to do..

Dave


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds great Dave, Thanks for the info!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

*Moebius Frankenstein*

I am glad to say i have my billiken frankenstein got from billiken usa in the early 90's along with dracula, the mummy and the creature from the black lagoon , Billiken is known for it's great attention to detail but they never scultped them in any action poses (**oh note i originally sold my creature to a friend in the late 90's then regretted it cause they go for a good amount now back then i paid $100.00 from billiken usa which is no longer around , but i got an itch to get one to add to my collection again with the moebius doing the universal monsters in styrene i got lucky and got a original billiken creature built up but not painted off Ebay and with the actors autograph and paid same price when i got mine back in early 90's !!!!!!!) THE BOX WAS SIGNED BY RICOU BROWNING (THE SWIMMING CREATURE IN ALL THREE FILMS) Not to veer off the Frankenstein monster subject all in all its going to be a great kit !


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I haven't seen any of these kits in the flesh yet but looking at the photo's of the other figure kits such as Spiderman, the Green Goblin, Invisible Man and the Mummy this doesn't seem quite up to the sculpting standards of those. It's good to hear the feet can be repositioned easily though.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Old Ghosts said:


> When is the kit to be released...?


It won't be released, it will _escape_!

Grab the pitchforks and torches!!!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

"A riot.... is an oogly ting. But I tink it is about time dat ve had one!!!!!!"

It's hard to type to reflect Inspector Kemp's accent.:lol:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Schedule is for shipping out of the factory sometime around 8/25 - If we stay on schedule that's probably -Late September in stores

Dave


----------



## UM_Plastics_Fan (Jun 30, 2007)

Another winner for sure; much thanks Frank! 

Is it just my hopeful imagination, or is that a slot in the stone wall for perhaps, I dunno, a Bride model to fit into...

Gots 2 on order from Steve Cultman- cannot wait!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> It won't be released, it will _escape_!
> 
> Grab the pitchforks and torches!!!


We'll meet by the old windmill !...








...The more I look at this New Frankie...The more I'm liking it...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I cant wait for Frankenstein. I have pre-ordered it from culttvman many months ago and now the time is getting near! What a time to be in this hobby! Thanks Dave! Moebius gives us all hope again! PLEASE! Do a swimming Creature from the Black Lagoon! Heck..I'd even like a Creature walks amoung us!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm looking forward to this kit. I'll be grabbing this and the mummy at Chiller con.:thumbsup:


----------

